# Overclocking profiles.



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

My pc is used as a multimedia platform.
I am playing games, watching movies, using it as a server or downloading stuff.
When I bought new GPU, CPU and overclocked them to limits,
I didn't cared about energy drain or noise.
Now I care because most of times my pc is turned 24/7 per week or two which makes high electricity bills and wear out coolling very fast.
Noise is also a problem during a night.
I found program which allow user to control coolling of pc, it helps much but
I was wondering if is there any program or tool that allow user to make hardware overclocking profiles?
So I would be able to lower frequency and voltage easy way, when pc is just turned on and it doesn't do any stressful work.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you checked your BIOS?

Some motherboards such as mine Asus Rampage formula x48 allow you to save upto 3 different profiles so you can easily switch between settings.


----------



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

Sadly but my motherboard doesn't support multiple hardware profiles.
I was thinking about application that allow to change profiles in windows. 
( I think there's one )
P.S: Any one know what PMU does in gigabyte motherboard?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Gigabyte has their EasyTune, though I'm not keen on any of these types of software. Overclocking is still best done in the BIOS.


----------



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes is true what you said, overclocking only through bios but if you look at it.
I would be de - overclocking my pc using this program and loading bios defaults at all, is much more safe.
I checked it, it doesn't allow to make profiles but allow me to change memory, cpu, graphic card frequency.
Thanks for help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

shut down when not in use or buy a high efficiency PSU, they actually will save you the cost of the unit over a 2 year period of time; once you factor in the added A/C costs to cool down a room being heated up by a mediocre power supply


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Corsair 750-TX is a hellva deal ...........provantage.com


0r


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------

